# Joining a full time club



## Mindaugas (3 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I'm a beginner into cycling and just recently bought a new Teman road bike.

So far in a week of cycling my best was 16 Miles in 45 minutes.

I live in St Pauls area and wonder if anyone has any suggestions of a cycling club around me?
I'm planning on cycling Monday - Friday daily between (6pm-7pm) to 9pm along with my buddy.

Please post any suggestions of local clubs.

Best wishes


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2012)

Log onto British Cycling's web site


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

Do some research FFS! It must have taken more effort and time to sign up to this forum and type that post than it would to type your local area's name then "cycling club" into a search engine. Stop being so farking lazy!


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Do some research FFS! It must have taken more effort and time to sign up to this forum and type that post than it would to type your local area's name then "cycling club" into a search engine. Stop being so f***ing lazy!


Rob, you feeling ok dude?


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Rob, you feeling ok dude?


 
Just about yeah!

A fair part of cycling is the self reliance it fosters and wanting everything laid out on a plate because you cba to google something (and read the content it returns) kind of gripes me a bit, esp when tired.

When you get a flat you don't flag down another cyclist to change your tube for you, you have a go yourself! Then when you have made the mistake of not taking the sharp out of your tyre and puncture again 10 yards down the road and find that you forgot to bring a repair kit with you, then you flag down another cyclist!

To transfer to finding a club, google it, find a few clubs, check their ride lists, entry requirements etc, maybe even go along on a few intro rides with different clubs, then if you are unsure, present the information you have gathered but you are unsure of and any additional relevant information and then ask for help.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Do some research FFS! It must have taken more effort and time to sign up to this forum and type that post than it would to type your local area's name then "cycling club" into a search engine. Stop being so f***ing lazy!



Apart from that, welcome to the forum lol!

Seriously google is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

An hour and a half of polishing 100 miles worth of road crud and cow muck off of my bike has given me time to cool of, I was in a grouchy mood before, my apologies for the harshness of my response, however the sentiment remains, albeit less explicit


----------



## StuartG (4 Sep 2012)

Websites can be misleading and the OP really needs personal advice about potential suitable clubs. 16 miles in 45 minutes is fast but not far. It could put you uneasily between the racing clubs and the touring clubs and not being happy in either.

I don't know the Bristol scene so can't give any specific advice but it might be useful for you to explore here what you want from a club so as to target you search more meaningfully than Google ever can.


----------



## MrJamie (4 Sep 2012)

Welcome  This forum sections full of people making similar requests for recommendations in their local area, not sure why this one was so badly received. No idea on club suggestions though sorry


----------



## Michaelt (7 Sep 2012)

Any one know of a cycling forum where i can ask for advice and information?!!


----------



## Primal Scream (7 Sep 2012)

After that uncalled for reception obviously not here.

sorry I cant help but I live in Essex innit


----------



## Banjo (7 Sep 2012)

Cant offer specific recommendation for your area but would say that most clubs let you ride with them a few times before joining. Make full use of this before you sign up ,different clubs suit different people.

To those rude folk that told you to F off and google basically,if you cant ask about clubs on a forum titled Cycling Clubs where the F (other than google of course) can you?


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2012)

16 miles in 45 minutes is an internet speed. Anyway we have people in our club who struggle to average 12mph but still enjoy their cycling, in fact we have members who I have never even seen cycle.

Google local clubs and go and ask, a bit of effort is required but not much.


----------



## Ball (19 Sep 2012)

Wow, have just come across this thread. What an absolute joke to respond like that!! Coming and asking on a forum full of people who regularly ride and may belong to clubs, is exactly what I call research. What a shitty way to welcome someone to a forum. Hope Mindaugas found a club in the end


----------



## antonypo (20 Sep 2012)

I looked at joining a bike club for the exercise, tech help and social side but their web site said that you need to have a minimum of 22 miles per hour fitness level ! Put me off that did. As i've said before I do a 25 mile run 3 times a week at present at an average of 18 mph so it would be like NEVER when I reach that level! having said that just bought spd clips and specialized shoes to fit so who knows !!


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Sep 2012)

antonypo said:


> I looked at joining a bike club for the exercise, tech help and social side but their web site said that you need to have a minimum of 22 miles per hour fitness level ! Put me off that did. As i've said before I do a 25 mile run 3 times a week at present at an average of 18 mph so it would be like NEVER when I reach that level! having said that just bought spd clips and specialized shoes to fit so who knows !!


Sounds more like a race team than a club to me, who was it?


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2012)

antonypo said:


> I looked at joining a bike club for the exercise, tech help and social side but their web site said that you need to have a minimum of 22 miles per hour fitness level ! Put me off that did. As i've said before I do a 25 mile run 3 times a week at present at an average of 18 mph so it would be like NEVER when I reach that level! having said that just bought spd clips and specialized shoes to fit so who knows !!


 
Was that for a training ride/chaingang or for a normal clubrun? Did they not offer intro rides and intermediate rides?

Probably a more racing focussed club but even so, racing clubs tend to accommodate slower riders down to a point.


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Sep 2012)

Hope the rude reply didn't/hasn't put you off.
If you are still looking for a club, may I suggest you take a look at your local CTC Section.
To find it, go to www.ctc.org.uk, there should be a link to take you to your nearest.
Try a few rides with different sections; its free & CTC members are a friendly bunch.
(If you like it, you are encouraged to join, & told about all the other benefits you will gain.)


----------



## antonypo (20 Sep 2012)

I dont know which club. I just googled cycle clubs in Cheshire. You may have a point about it being a race club though - never thought of that. Will look at the ctc web - thanks fatmac


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Sep 2012)

antonypo said:


> I looked at joining a bike club for the exercise, tech help and social side but their web site said that you need to have a minimum of 22 miles per hour fitness level ! Put me off that did. As i've said before I do a 25 mile run 3 times a week at present at an average of 18 mph so it would be like NEVER when I reach that level! having said that just bought spd clips and specialized shoes to fit so who knows !!


who said that? not my lot...


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Sep 2012)

antonypo said:


> I looked at joining a bike club for the exercise, tech help and social side but their web site said that you need to have a minimum of 22 miles per hour fitness level ! Put me off that did. As i've said before I do a 25 mile run 3 times a week at present at an average of 18 mph so it would be like NEVER when I reach that level! having said that just bought spd clips and specialized shoes to fit so who knows !!


 
What does the website say, exactly? I find it hard to believe that they are suggesting an _average speed_ minimum of 22mph. Would have thought it would be more likely suggesting that you can hold 22mph on the flat, in a group? Of course, I may be wrong...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2012)

I don't know of any club's in Cheshire that have such a high entry requirement. We don't have any formal entry requirement that I am aware of, intro rides are 15mph average (over a 35 mile, flat profile).

Where in Cheshire are you looking for a club? There are *loads* of clubs around.


----------



## antonypo (21 Sep 2012)

I live in Wincham near Northwich. As I said it was a few months ago and can't remember which one. i sent an email after searching the internet for cheshire cycle clubs and just picked one. it could be as suggested by someone that this was for racing clubs????? Anyway looking forward to some info.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2012)

Bit far out for our club unless you drive or like to add about 30 miles or more onto every ride (although the 21mph training rides start in Ashley which is only 10 mile away for you). Same with Macc Wheelers, unless you can drive out to the meeting points? In which case both clubs would cater for your ability. Additionally, there are many other clubs toward Manchester City centre and the suburbs.

However even around your local, there should be at least a few healthy clubs around the area. Most clubs will have a racing scene, some have a stronger focus than others so it is possible you contacted a very race focussed club, or they maybe even misunderstood your message to mean training rides rather than club run's etc. Even a racing club should accommodate someone with an average speed of 18mph, it is the clubs interest to help people progress and the stronger riders can help the weaker riders to progress, whether that means a stronger rider droping back to pace a weaker rider back into the group on a club ride if they get blown out, giving them a helping push up a hill (this had happened to me, I found myself going backwards in the group very quickly on a short sharp incline when I was totally spent, I then felt a hand on my lower back and suddenly found myself going forward, then it happened again, instead of letting me go out the back, 2 stronger riders had both given me a shove to help me) or giving them training tips etc.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (16 Oct 2012)

antonypo,
If you haven't got fixed up then try Weaver Valley CC. I think they are based in Northwich.
There is also the North Cheshire Clarion. They are based in Warrington but cover a wide area. I've done one of their audax rides and they are a friendly welcoming bunch. They cover a wide variety of disciplines so something for everyone.


----------

